# ST Coilover Suspension Review



## mingmoneypit (Mar 3, 2008)

*Year / Model Reviewed:*
2003 Audi TT Quattro

*Strengths:*
Inexpensive, great handling without sacrificing too much ride comfort

*Weaknesses:*
Adjustability, Low adjustment for Rear

*Summary:*
I picked up a set of ST Coils the other day from Autotech (www.autotech.com) and was impressed with what I received. I knew that KW was distributing the ST Coils but I didn’t expect to see the springs themselves stamped by KW. Build quality also seemed on par with my previous set of KW V2s. 



















Installation was pretty straightforward, even though no installation instructions were provided. For anyone that has previously installed coils it wouldn’t’ be a problem, however, for a first time enthusiast this might cause problems. One thing that concerned me was that the rears didn’t’ come with any type of isolate, rubber or plastic, for the top but once everything was installed and driven I couldn’t hear any noise coming from it so I guess it wasn’t needed.





































Once everything was installed and it came time to start dialing them down, the rears were a pain, the collar would just spin unless you reached your hand through the springs in order to keep it from moving. Fronts were a breeze to adjust, no issues. 

The car sits exactly how I want it now, and I didn’t have to sacrifice any comfort in the process. Wife notices that it is slightly bumpier then before but only when you are really paying attention. The car is much flatter around the corners now as well and the coilover kit definitely improved the overall enjoyment of the car. 



















Bottom line is that these coils are a great alternative for anyone that doesn’t want to drop $1500+ on a set of coils. They get the job done, build quality is great, and you can’t beat the price for what you get.


----------



## SteveAngry (Jun 20, 2004)

Thanks for the review!

I'm leaning towards these due to the price...

Steve


----------



## Cabbet (Nov 25, 2007)

Thanks for sharing! I wasn't too sure about these but I am now convinced that they would be a good buy :thumbup:


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 23, 2006)

for a deal give me a call or a PM:thumbup:


----------



## ShockwaveCS (Jun 22, 2006)

i bought some of these too. they ride excellent and are so so comfortable. i chose factory height setting in front paired up with no perch in the rear. rides well and looks good.


----------



## Vdub 2.0 (Jan 8, 2008)

how are these compared to the vmaxx coilovers?


----------



## liloldbie (Jun 23, 2007)

Picked up a set at H2Oi. Can't wait to install mine!

Car looks great man!


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

I just literally got out of my friends Mk4 R32 with these exact coilovers on it and for the price I was pretty impressed. LIGHTYEARS better than VMAXX garbage.

Autotech is also a great company to work with!


----------



## Oh_My_VR6 (Sep 6, 2004)

I wish I had picked up a set of these instead of buying second hand SHS coilovers. I've been waiting for over 3 weeks now for missing parts and buyers remorse is really setting in.

Thanks for the review! :thumbup:


----------

